# Another LGBT friendly thread. What's your coming out story?



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm surprised no-one has asked this considering how many gay peoples are here and if it has been asked before sorry.

Well my coming out story is pleasant so I don't mind sharing mine, reading it is optional don't worry. If you haven't come out of the closet yet say how you'd like to. If you're not gay or anything you're welcome to discuss whatever you want :laughing:.


There were always rumours about me being a lesbian since I hung out with someone who was a lesbian. Nowadays she's set-up for a gay hostile in England that everyone knows about. (a place where kids go who're kicked out of their house) so as you can imagine she's the proud kind of lesbian and she always has been. I found out I was gay when I was fourteen, I don't know why it took so long for me to find out I think I had better things to think about than who I was attracted to then* boom* there was nothing better to think about :laughing:. 

*"Coming out to myself"*:

The person who set up the gay hostile in England (let's call her Helen) took a special interest in me (not in that way, she was four years older than me, I hope not in that way anyway). When I was fourteen (before I found out) I used to bring my best friend backstage in the assembly hall in our school and we'd spend time alone in there after drama. She was sick so I wanted to spend every minute I could with her alone, no-one else mattered at time considering, especially, what was happening at that time. She wanted to be alone with me, too. It turns out while we went back stage Helen spend time with various girls in the assembly hall just in a different place. She was up where the lights to light the stage where kept, this balcony like place, it was impossible to reach unless you had the key to get upstairs that could only be reached by the room Helen's base class was in. So she had way more privacy than we had. She had this key because she was head girl. I first met Helen after we were heading out of the assembly hall; she was standing over me and my friend up at the balcony for the lights with some girl and I heard the girl say "We're not the only ones?" quite loudly. It was the first time me and my friend decided to go out that risky way since we could hear teachers walking past the door we usually came out. She replied saying "Yeah they always come here". Me and my friend had no idea anyone knew we went there. So, we didn't know what to say and proceeded into her classroom, we were nervous enough going through that classroom full of a bunch of seniors in case someone asked what we doing, we had no excuse ready. Instead Helen came out the door and came over to me and whispered in my ear (which really turned me on at the time I remember :crazy that she wanted to bring me and my friend up (which turned me on even more). The girl she was with went off somewhere else and my friend seemed eager to go up and we went on ahead. It was pretty cool up there and much warmer compared to any other place in the school. 

She said that we should go up there if we ever wanted to be alone. I went into town with Helen that day after school and go the key copied. I had such a good time just doing that, I didn't feel awkward with her, she never stopped talking. She was so happy and friendly and loveable. I'd seen her in the halls before and remember admiring how pretty she was. I thought she was intimidating though, especially with the fact I'd been in the school for a year and saw her getting the title of head girl. The girl who got vice head girl was crying with the honour, she stood there with a cold look in her eye and just said "thank you for voting for me" and smiled :laughing:. The other girl made a huge speech :laughing:. 

For the next month and a bit me and my friend spent time in that place, I'll never forget how I felt, it's sad though, no matter how many times I go back there I'll never feel how I used to. The atmosphere will never feel the same as it did three years ago. Sometimes we'd be hanging out there and we'd hear Helen playing the piano beautifully. I can almost quote the things my friend said, she was so deep for someone her age and I learned a lot from her. Since we were almost pushed to talk about deep, serious things because we were aware of the situation, we knew she was sick but we never tackled that topic head-on. I never got to be alone with her like that before, our friends were always around us. But it was only an hour or a half an hour of every lunch that we go to be like that but it was also a bad thing we did that every lunch. I just made new good friends and I told them I went home for lunch which told them I disliked them. But, even so, I can recall being up there as one of the happiest times in my life. I was never so relaxed, I was never so at peace with myself, I was never felt so complete.

One time before my friend asked could she keep the key, I didn't know what was going on but she was talking to Helen privately a lot. I knew Helen was a lesbian by then, I accepted her of course, I remember feeling very strongly about gays being treated wrongly by my peers and I was open about accepting her but I never even thought I was a lesbian. I never thought I was straight either and I don't know why, it's hard to explain. My mind started assuming they were together and my heart started to feel jealousy, of course my mind couldn't understand my heart's feelings but I went on nonetheless just knowing I didn't feel right about giving her the key. I managed to tell myself that my friend was too young for Helen's liking. So I noticed that my friend never came to me the next day and I couldn't find her in the classroom. I went into the senior's room by myself, which was scary for me and I knocked on the door but the seniors were freaked out I just came in and started knocking on Helen's door and they started laughing and asking me questions. I got flustered and ran off. This happened for the next week and I still couldn't identify how I felt, I just remember experiencing one of the worst feelings I felt in my happy little life. I was crying and I didn't know why. I was too scared to ask her if she was with Helen all that time and ignoring me. It was the Christmas holidays and Helen text me and asked me to go down town with her because we needed to talk. I got scared and thought she meant just the both of us but she said my friend was coming along too. Then I thought they were going to tell me they were together or something which scared me even more.

Town is pretty close to the school and Helen said she wanted to go to the assembly hall. It was freezing outside and my mother wouldn't appreciate if I went into my house with an eighteen-year-old stranger so I agreed on going to school (which is open on weekends and holidays for dancing and basketball). We made our way to the assembly hall and I heard my friend saying "Romeo, Romeo where for art thou Romeo?" and laughing wearing a Juliet costume standing up on the balcony. We were doing the play Romeo and Juliet not only for English but for drama too so the students could better understand the play they were doing in English. I was playing Balthasar though, not an important part and I was playing a boy even though the boys school from up the road were doing the play with us. She was playing Juliet (she was a great actress, just the right age for the role and had an Italian look to her so it's no surprise she was picked even though she was just a junior) so that line really meant nothing since some boy was Romeo and not me. Not only that but he was ugly and a terrible actor but he could sing so he got into all the plays in my school. He was also the son of a teacher in my school. Helen said she didn't have the key, she sat down and played piano and ignored me. She told me I might have to climb up to get her which really pissed me off even though I loved climbing things. I got onto the trampoline that had been in the old assembly since I was a child and went to the school for Summer camp(that's how cheap my school is, my auntie said it was there when she went to the school, too). I put it up against the wall and climbed it until I reached the balcony. The piano stopped playing once I got behind the curtains so I know Helen left. But I had no idea what was going on. There were candles everywhere (looked like the were stolen from the chapel, too) and my friend lay inside a bunch of sheets and duvets, she made a cosy bed out of props from the set. I thought she wanted to rehearse then knowing her, she wanted to try and sleep in the school as some sort of bet. She told me to change into my Balthesar clothes for rehearsing so I asked her where the clothes were but she told me to straight up take my clothes off first. I did. I was standing there in my bra and knickers which wasn't new for her, she told me to take off my bra because she wanted to experiment with ways of to make me look like a boy since my breasts weren't exactly small at fourteen. Once again I did.

I was trying to find out why she had such a cheeky grin on her face then I saw the Juliet dress she was wearing was on the ground so without questioning myself much I took off my underpants. She started looking at me a different way then when I was completely naked. I got under the duvets and sheets with her and I was right, she was naked too. We had our first kiss but funnily enough that's all we did. It was obvious to me then after all that time my feelings were some sort of love (looking back now I know they were) and I was jealous of "Romeo" and Helen, I understood all my feelings and everything made so much sense. Thanks to Helen and all she taught me I accepted myself straight away. I won't go into details about how I was feeling, partly because I don't remember :laughing:. It was just the greatest feeling in the world. I finally understood love songs, gay shitty movies, poems and all the rest of the cliché crap people say when they realise they'd fallen in love. 

My life was never happier.

*Coming out to everyone else*:

As I said, my friend was sick and she passed away the day after Valentine's day. I was fifteen for ten days. After feeling the happiest I ever felt in my life I now, admittedly felt the worse pain I've ever felt in my life. I didn't handle it well, I didn't know how to handle it. She had cystic fibrosis but she wasn't supposed to die so early. Everyone failed at trying to make me better, I was in brood mode for up until recently about it, I barely gave a shit about my friends or anything. When I came back to school after the funeral etc. Helen was the first person confident enough to talk to me about it. She said she could tell I always loved her, she gave me the key to the balcony we used to hang out in and I went up there by myself and just wallowed in self pity or went there when I just couldn't take anymore. I realised then just how weak I was, nothing bad had ever happened in my life before, maybe I just wasn't prepared I guess. I had considered suicide especially after I realised being gay wasn't as great as I thought it was before. I saw how some people acted towards Helen, I really thought about it and viewed the world, I listened to my parents and what they had to say. I just didn't want to live anymore and Helen picked up on this. I used to go to the river after school since it was close to both the school and my house. I'd stare into it and really want to. Me and Helen's friendship, like my other friendships began to get a little strained, well to me anyway. But she acted as if we were even closer than before. She followed me to the river one day without me realising it. She ran up to me and grabbed me from behind even though I wasn't going to do anything. And she begged me just to talk about things with her. 

So for the next while we got closer, I hung out with my friends less and with her and her friends more. She always had time for me. About two months later one of my friends just decides to turn around and tell me she loves me (she was in on this of course, she knew about me and my friend I loved) and I asked her out. So this is where the lousiness starts to kick in, how I came out was pleasant and people's reactions to it, but leading up to it was possibly the most shameful part of my life. Helen told me that the only way to cure a broken heart is to find love again, of course I didn't know she meant love for myself and she didn't agree with me going out with my girlfriend since my girlfriend loved me and I didn't love her back. But I didn't trust her judgement, she was the one who went through girls like toilet paper and broke everyone's hearts so I kept pretending to like my girlfriend. I liked having a girlfriend and having someone to talk to all the time and be intimate with, I liked to know that someone loved me, I was selfish enough to have my likes go ahead of her loves. But I couldn't care less. It gets worse though, me and Helen were once talking about who were thought were pretty in the school and I was mad about this girl in the year below Helen. 

The next _day_ she was in the balcony were me and Helen talked now. She was there with Helen, kissing her. I thought it was some sort of joke, it was like she was flaunting her in front of me, even though I never talked to her much before Helen knew I was mad about her. Then Helen told me it was my "turn". The girl just came up to me and started kissing me. Helen left and it went further for the first time. Then she left fifteen minutes before lunch was over. I didn't know what to make of the situation. Helen told me that the girl said she found the "strong silent types" extremely sexy and it was easy getting her for me when she mentioned my name and told her I liked her which I wasn't comfortable with. But to this day she tells people I like them. I felt a little bad for cheating. But Helen taught me how to get girls easily, it didn't matter what their orientation was once they were pretty Helen told me to go for them. She said everyone had their own way of getting girls and I had to perfect my way with her help and with her tips that always work. In the end it ended up being that I acted like myself which I can imagine I thought wouldn't be appealing (yet many people seem attracted to my natural bitchy self). Plainly I was an arrogant, cold, bitch to everyone around me then when a pretty girl came along I acted warm only towards her, I feigned some sort of obsession and they loved it. It made them feel special :laughing:. I'd pretend to be their friend and I acted like they could confide in me and trust me, I got very close to them then made my move. It worked every time, I had an inflated ego afterwards. I slept with the prettiest girls but that's all those techniques were good for. Those girls would never love me back, they were just caught up in the moment and manipulated left, right and centre. I doubt any of them were even bisexual at least, they were just sluts. I did all this while still with my girlfriend, who remained oblivious to it all. 

So then next year in school I had perfected my art while keeping in a steady relationship but I still hadn't come out. I found out during the Summer that my friend from France was staying in Ireland and enrolling into my school, during the whole Summer I didn't go near any other girls but her and my girlfriend. I'd known her since I was a child and due to my inflated ego I had enough confidence to try and get with her. I think it's right to say I had very strong feelings for her. She had no idea I was with the person I was with because the person I was with wished to keep it a secret even from our closest friends. So this girl thought I was her's alone. She said she wasn't going to continue our relationship if it had to be a secret. But I couldn't do that because my girlfriend would find out I was cheating on her and I didn't want to hurt her and if people knew I was out of the closet I wouldn't be able to use the art I perfected. I found out my girlfriend cheated on me at a disco and every time she went to those stupid discos she was kissing boys. She cared too much what people thought, I couldn't stand it, she pretended to be straight. So in school, in front of everyone I grabbed my French friend who was enrolled in my school now and kissed her. Everyone knew I was a lesbian then and I got mixed reaction from it, Helen's friends cheered me on, while some girls didn't know how to act. But then, after sleeping with a lot of major personalities in my school I was accepted. See, these girls I slept with felt obligated to stand up for me and show acceptance otherwise they'd be exposed as hypocrites and no-one would respect their judgement of me, once that happens, everyone accepts you. I was never bullied or annoyed about it. 

That's my coming out story, sorry for the length of it:blushed:. Tell me yours, it can be long too, I'm interested :happy:.


----------



## tehTerminator (Mar 4, 2010)

That was so beautiful, and sad, and umm... you were a bit of a bitch. I hope you don't take offence.
Anyway, thank you so very much for sharing. <3

I realized that I liked guys when I was about 10 and they started having major roles in my day dreams. The first time I remember feeling anything for a girl was when I was 12, a few guys were teasing me and this girl I always hung at with that we must be lesbians, and I got this overwhelming urge to kiss her. At the time I discounted it as me just wanting to see what they would have done if I did.
Than I started noticing things about her, and other girls too, I also liked watching Americas Next Top Model, and after getting turned on by watch Kim in season 5 I clued in that perhaps I liked girls too.
When I was 14 this guy I was in love with told be he was pansexual. I told him that was cool, but I couldn't be because I would find having sex with someone who had a sex change disgusting. A while later I searched Internet for pictures of people who didn't fit into the gender norms, and found that I indeed _could_ find them sexually attractive.
When I was 15 my class mates were talking about how no way could someone like both girls _and _guys, you gotta choose one or the other! and I told them I was bi. They kinda shut up and said it was cool. ..That's about it, I haven't really said anything to my parents or anyone else since it's something which I don't think ought to be a big deal, thus there would be no need to say anything. ..Kinda like me saying to my parents that I were straight. Since I know they'd be mostly OK with it it also really _wouldn't_ be much of a big deal so that would just be wired... 
I feel kinda bad I have had it so easy when it's anything but for so many else:sad:
Anyways, keep them coming people! (<-- the coming out stories that is, there are only TWO. O.O)


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Angelina said:


> and umm... you are a bit of a bitch.


:angry: :angry: :angry: Robyn does not approve. Besides, she's_ my_ bitch. :blushed: 


I don't have a story. Why? Because I'm just a confused little puppy. I can only say a few things, in regards to this subject, with complete honesty: 

1. I am more attracted to women (physically, mentally, emotionally) than I am to men. 
2. I am sexually attracted to men; but that's not to say I haven't had those thoughts about women. 
3. I have had female crushes before (and actually, I may currently; no, not here on PC! xD ) - My first was in 6th grade (I was about 12 years old). 

It's not a story, but I don't have one, because I know nothing myself. Sowwy. I fail. :sad:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> :angry: :angry: :angry: Robyn does not approve. Besides, she's_ my_ bitch. :blushed:
> 
> 
> I don't have a story. Why? Because I'm just a confused little puppy. I can only say a few things, in regards to this subject, with complete honesty:
> ...


You don't fail, I said discuss :happy: so you don't fail. 

Your biggest crushes are that Adam guy and Manny :crying:.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

> you are a bit of a bitch. I hope you don't take offence


Nah, I don't take offence but in future it would be better to say something along the lines of "you _were_ a bit of a bitch" or "what you did was a bit bitchy" instead of actually calling me a bitch but making the same point you wanted.

Thanks for the contribution though, we need more stories is right :tongue:.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> You don't fail, I said discuss :happy: so you don't fail.
> 
> You're biggest crushes are that Adam guy and Manny :crying:.


Adam? :crazy: Just a friend. He's too morbid for my liking, lol. I mean he actually asked me to go to a dead-body exhibit with him. Yes - they are actual dead bodies they have up on display, showing their insides and stuff. Thanks, but no thanks. 

And I thought we had agreed to keep the Manny thing on the down-low? :crazy: 

Actually I have a couple of crushes here on PC :blushed: and... *ONE* IRL? Now I want to show you a picture of the IRL person.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Adam? :crazy: Just a friend. He's too morbid for my liking, lol. I mean he actually asked me to go to a dead-body exhibit with him. Yes - they are actual dead bodies they have up on display, showing their insides and stuff. Thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> And I thought we had agreed to keep the Manny thing on the down-low? :crazy:
> 
> Actually I have a couple of crushes here on PC :blushed: and... *ONE* IRL? Now I want to show you a picture of the IRL person.


Omg, I was in New York and I saw a poster for that, little Irish leprechauns can't handle weirdness like that, we're not that open minded. 

Sorry for spilling the beans :dry::laughing:

He or she? Is she hot? (I made my mind up she has to be a girl) roud:.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't come out yet...the only person who knows is my sister...I have no idea what my dad thinks about homosexuality, but my mom would see herself as a bad arent if she knew...it would be a bitch trying to convince her that God loves all...I don't feel God less in my life since I've figured out I was a lesbian...I don't have a coming out story though 

It would be a very awkward conversation telling my mom because I know she would ask how I know I'm a lesbian and I don't really want to go into detail about how I feel about women

I didn't even realize until a year ago...in retrospect I don't see how. I could count my male crushes on the fingers of one hand...I've had countless female crushes. All my childish celebrity crushes have been on women...I would find these women I found beautiful and google their images for 15+ minutes, somethign I've never done a for men.I think women are unexplainably beautiful...seeing or thinking about two girls kissing or thinking about kissing a girl myself feels right and it gives me this good feeling that seeing a woman kiss a guy just doesn't give me; and I know it sounds kinda stupid, but after I Kissed a Girl came out, I started thinking about it and that was one of the first signs. The second was that I started to feel like I was never gonna meet a guy I could fall in love with...then I started thinking about lesbianism but not seriously...then I realized I loved everything about women, every woman, I just find them beautiful and sexy...I could never get that from a guy. And thinking about it, a relationship with a man would make me feel trapped almost, so I know it's just not right for me...ok my story about how I realized this about myself sounds stupid, but I'm not good with words


I'm pretty sure my mom knows I have had feelings for women, but she thinks it's a hormone thing that I'll grow out of...I asked her how she would feel if my baby sister turned out to be a homosexual, she said she'd feel like she was a bad parent and then went on to explain to me what hormones can do to teens...I honestly know it's not that. She kept saying female crushes were normal for girls, but it's much more than that. I remember once when we were having a conversation about homosexuals and she was like "I don't understand how a man could want to kiss another man" (no offense to gay men, just immature conversation), and I was like " I know, atleast girls are warm and soft"...she looked at me weird...bottom line, she knows I have homosexual feelings but doens't know the extent of them and how sure i am of them


And i'm sorry, I'm a right brained ENFP with ADD and cannot read that much at once...>.>


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> He or she? Is she hot? (I made my mind up she has to be a girl) roud:.


*Looks in the mirror*
Yeah she is.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Assbiscuits, I admit that I read through that _entire_ thing, and I must say that your life sounds extremely interesting. I'm a bit envious!

Is it weird that I often feel _jealous_ of gay people? I can't really explain it, but I've noticed it happening with increasing frequency. I'm pretty straight, though, myself...


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> He or she? Is she hot? (I made my mind up she has to be a girl) roud:.



Your mind would be correct. Hot? Well, I think she's hot in person - but she's just cute in her pics. :crazy: You're going to make me dig through Facebook just to find a hot pic of her? :blushed: I could do that. 




agokcen said:


> I'm pretty straight, though, myself...


I'd like to see if you plan to keep that answer after I get ahold of you. :wink: Rawr!


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

agokcen said:


> Assbiscuits, I admit that I read through that _entire_ thing, and I must say that your life sounds extremely interesting. I'm a bit envious!
> 
> Is it weird that I often feel _jealous_ of gay people? I can't really explain it, but I've noticed it happening with increasing frequency. I'm pretty straight, though, myself...


Yeah, my life's boring now, don't be envious roud:.

And thanks for reading the whole thing :happy:.

And thanks for giving me an excuse to make my 500th post roud:.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Your mind would be correct. Hot? Well, I think she's hot in person - but she's just cute in her pics. :crazy: You're going to make me dig through Facebook just to find a hot pic of her? :blushed: I could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already know Arioche is hot :wink:.


(send me link still)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Aerobyn, you're beautiful in your profile pic


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

I would actually contribute to the thread and write about my own experiences, but I'm not sure if I'm quite "out" (although I don't hide it either, people just assumes I'm straight) except to very few select people...and I dunno which one to touch on. xD


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> I already know Arioche is hot :wink:.
> 
> 
> (send me link still)


I already know Arioche's hot too, but I can't tell her. It's too hard for me. :sad:

_*Goes Facebook creepin'* 
_ 
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

See? She's just cute. But yeah, she's cute. Definitely hot in person, but cute in the pics. Cute girls are cute. I like cute. :blushed:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

queenofleaves said:


> Aerobyn, you're beautiful in your profile pic


Oh. :blushed: My, oh my. What to do? And with an ENFP *sigh* Whatcha say we take this to PM? :crazy: Haha. Seriously, thank you <3 You're pretty cute yourself :wink::blushed:

Arioche, speak up baby mamaz! Touch on both! Talk about whatever your little ol' heart desires <3 <3 And let my love open the door to your heart <3 :blushed:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Yeah, my life's boring now, don't be envious roud:.
> 
> And thanks for reading the whole thing :happy:.
> 
> And thanks for giving me an excuse to make my 500th post roud:.


 
Triple win! roud:




Aerorobyn said:


> I'd like to see if you plan to keep that answer after I get ahold of you. :wink: Rawr!


 
:blushed: Hmmm....That is an admittedly tempting offer!


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Oh. :blushed: My, oh my. What to do? And with an ENFP *sigh* Whatcha say we take this to PM? :crazy: Haha. Seriously, thank you <3 You're pretty cute yourself :wink::blushed:
> 
> Arioche, speak up baby mamaz! Touch on both! Talk about whatever your little ol' heart desires <3 <3 And let my love open the door to your heart <3 :blushed:


Back off Robyn, I already sunk my claws into this one. Waaaay ahead of you sucker. ;D

As for my story, some of it is a bit too emo/depressing for me to write up in my tired state currently, I dunno if it's something I want to reveal openly in a thread either. xD

I've always known I was attracted to girls though. I mean _technically _me and my best friend (female) had sex at age....5? 6? (She sure was knowledgeable. ) I thought the attraction was normal, and being a lesbian/bi was the farthest thing from my mind. When I did realize though, I didn't have identity crisis or anything-- it was not distressing to me at all. I just found a term to label myself with *shrug*

Also, she's cute Robyn. :3 Why don't you ask if she's up for dinner and bed for me? :wink:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Arioche said:


> Back off Robyn, I already sunk my claws into this one. Waaaay ahead of you sucker. ;D
> 
> As for my story, some of it is a bit too emo/depressing for me to write up in my tired state currently, I dunno if it's something I want to reveal openly in a thread either. xD
> 
> ...


See? Lesbian sex is easy, if only more girls trust me and weren't so insecure they'd get things wrong :frustrating:.

She is tute indeed. 

But make sure I get dinner and tucked into bed first okay? Thank you.

Arioche, you don't have to share anything don't worry.

Also, Helen was probably an ENFP so ENFPs ftw <3 I agree.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Some dudes should post here, too! I want more stories, because I enjoy hearing/reading them :happy:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh please, Arioche. Shall we let her decide? Mine! All mine! You get all the INTJ's, remember? I get the ENFP's. Except you, apparently. :sad: But totally understandable, you don't have to share if you're not comfortable with it. <3 

Aideen, *sigh* that's the sort of stuff I'm talking about. You only love me in the mother-daughter way! :crying: That's no good! I don't want to be your daughter any longer! 


By the way guys, she's straight. It's an impossible crush. :tongue:



agokcen said:


> Hmmm....That is an admittedly tempting offer!


Well feel free to PM me anytime you want, and we can talk about the next step. :wink::crazy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Oh please, Arioche. Shall we let her decide? Mine! All mine! You get all the INTJ's, remember? I get the ENFP's. Except you, apparently. :sad: But totally understandable, you don't have to share if you're not comfortable with it. <3
> 
> Aideen, *sigh* that's the sort of stuff I'm talking about. You only love me in the mother-daughter way! :crying: That's no good! I don't want to be your daughter any longer!
> 
> ...


Haven't you learned that straight means nothing? It's just a label :wink:. 

Robyn, *humps leg* see? It's not sexy when I express my sexual love for you. 

Make up a story if you don't have one :laughing:.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> By the way guys, she's straight. It's an impossible crush. :tongue:


Pfffttbtttttttt, you'll be surprised how many "straight" girls I've been around. :wink:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> Robyn, *humps leg* see? It's not sexy when I express my sexual love for you.


Actually, it is quite sexy. Now I'm extremely horny. :crazy: And wait - I was extremely horny before you even posted that. Look what you've done to me! Bad girl! Oooh, _Bad girl_... Hmm, I like the sound of that. Its got a ring to it, doesn't it? :wink:



Arioche said:


> Pfffttbtttttttt, you'll be surprised how many "straight" girls I've been around.


Like me when I first came here - and you were determined to turn me in the opposite direction? :crazy:


*You want me to make up a story, Aideen? Okay... *

It all started when I was about 6. I was in the closet with a couple of boys (both my age 6-7) and they were showing me their wieners. They were very tiny, and I asked, "Well they look like hotdog wieners, but they are quite small compared to hotdogs..." and that made them start crying. Then they decided to take a bite out of each others wieners to see if they tasted like actual hotdogs... Well, it didn't look very pretty after that. Lets just say they were both rushed to the ER, and I would hate to see what their wieners look like today (if they even have them). 

Well about a week after that, some girls and I were at school laughing about what happened. I told them the whole story, because I can't keep my mouth shut for shiz. It was humorous! Anyways, we decided (there were 4 of us) to go into the bathroom at school and lock the door, just so we could try some things out. We quickly discovered that we were able to bite/nibble at each others tacos and *not cry* like the two boys did when they took a bite off of each others wieners. 

And from there, I was just like... "Boys can't take a little bit of pain, but girls can? Girls juice when they're nibbled at, but boys gush blood? Well hell, I like it rough, so I don't need to pansy ass boy who can't take it rough!" So obviously, I had to stick to my girls. 

But then I got a little bit older and I realized that some boys did like it a bit rough, and not all boys would bite each others wieners... so I decided to give it one more shot. Sure enough, it was pretty good. I liked the satisfaction that the *real men *brought to the table - but ultimately, I had a stronger emotional connection with my ladies. So basically, these days, I seek men and women for sex... but just women for the romance and emotional connections. 

I have yet to tell my family, but I'm sure they suspect something!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never heard of them being referred to as tacos! Maybe I do like me some Mexican food...


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

assbiscuit...that name makes me chortle every time I read it. -_-

I don't have a proper story yet... I'll return someday to write it


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

NastyCat said:


> assbiscuit...that name makes me chortle every time I read it. -_-


I know right? hehe


----------



## tehTerminator (Mar 4, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Nah, I don't take offence but in future it would be better to say something along the lines of "you _were_ a bit of a bitch" or "what you did was a bit bitchy" instead of actually calling me a bitch but making the same point you wanted.
> 
> Thanks for the contribution though, we need more stories is right :tongue:.


Yeah, you are absolutely right, thank you. Think I'll go change that. ^^ And good that you don't, really wasn't my meaning.:happy:

Yeah, keep them coming everyone! :laughing:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

This thread died too quickly :crying:.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> This thread died too quickly :crying:.


 
How depressing!

SOMEONE must have a story....I mean, c'mon - this site is filled with gay people! Everyone's too shy...


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I can fabricate a story if it'll help keep this thread alive.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Yea, it's been done


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I'm gonna leave the family television on The L Word to tell my parents!


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I told my story, but I guess nobody really liked it? 

I'm going to get nudies of queenofleaves and post all over my room - that's how my family will find out.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

queenofleaves said:


> hahahahaha


Is that your way of saying "No, fuck off"? 

I'm sorry. I know you told me not to let anybody know about the pics we were sending back and forth, but I couldn't help it. You're so drool-worthy.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Aerorobyn said:


> I told my story, but I guess nobody really liked it?
> 
> I'm going to get nudies of queenofleaves and post all over my room - that's how my family will find out.


Sorry, I was skimming the thread like I do with most threads. It was a fine story indeed!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Aerorobyn said:


> Is that your way of saying "No, fuck off"?
> 
> I'm sorry. I know you told me not to let anybody know about the pics we were sending back and forth, but I couldn't help it. You're so drool-worthy.


I'll just have to post yours!


----------



## tehTerminator (Mar 4, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> I can fabricate a story if it'll help keep this thread alive.


Please do! might be interesting to hear:wink:


----------

